

Real Advice Hurts - frankus
http://www.43folders.com/2008/12/03/real-advice-hurts

======
petercooper
Tips and "10 resources to help you do X" content will be the detritus of the
social bookmarking age.

Though just because they're reasonably easy to produce and provide little
insight doesn't eliminate their value. Tips and resource posts can act like a
"swipe file" of ideas, providing inspiration and provoking different ways of
thinking about things.

I might be a complete Photoshop pro, but if I see some tips that do things in
a slightly different way, those tips could inspire me to come up with new
techniques of my own. That's why all those "design gallery" sites exist.. not
so people copy / steal designs, but so creative people can be inspired.

So, sure, real advice requires real insight, but there's still serious value
in all the tiny bits and pieces that get our minds thinking.

~~~
Retric
What tip would be useful before you started using Photoshop?

~~~
petercooper
Tips or resources that might inspire me to use it. I know there have been some
impressive tutorials that have encouraged people to get more into using
Photoshop by their effect. I enjoyed a lot of them myself in the late 90s.

------
krakensden
That hits close to home, I'm afraid.

------
msie
I never "metatip" I didn't like.

